# Used superglue unsparingly... now I have ugly white residue



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah... I was a fool. I really didn't understand that this stuff would dry with a bright white residue, so I did NOT use it sparingly. I applied my glue liberally, and now I have obvious white around my glued plants everywhere. 

I am wondering, have I just ruined my driftwood piece? Anyone know of a way I can dissolve the superglue residue and start over? Perhaps the ugly white will fade overt time? Could really use some help here, I'm very disappointed with my new tank because of this. :frown2:


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I would suggest you to cover that white spots with moss.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a surface bond, so you may be able to remove some from the wood surfaces with an exacto knife. Should be pretty easy with wet wood. Think of it as doing a little "whittling". Just be patient with it, and make sure you don't have any human skin in the path of the knife blade. Honestly, I think it'll fade / get covered...........in time. In the back of your mind remember to use the "gel" variety next time. a lot less runny.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

You can pick it off and use it sparingly next time, but it will never discolor IME


----------



## overgrown (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'll probably take it apart and whittle the glue out. I used Seachem glue (which I realize is a huge waste of money now). It was a gel, but I just didn't realize it would dry with color so didn't make an effort to try to use small dots of it.


----------



## Sthovin (Feb 20, 2016)

I used cheap cynoacrylate (sp) adhesive and it worked well, but I did make a mess in spots and dried to a white residue which i used a blade to remove the excess where I could reach, no discolouration on the driftwood


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

super glue used unsparingly. You can either scrape it off or attach more, will grow over and cover it.


----------

